# BSNL breaks the silence! dataone goes UNLIMITED! *link inside*



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

hahahhahhahha!!!

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=296

that says it all!


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2006)

will the upload speed the same-64 kbps
its real slow as for seeding torrents ! !


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

i think the upload caps will remain the same and only changes in the billing calculation system will be made to ignore any data usage......


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

please sticky this..... this is an *IMPORTANT* one!


----------



## balu_c (May 2, 2006)

BSNL is ripping users pocket by charging for upload also Airtel is the best broadband sevices provides unlimited download for as low as 500 per month


----------



## LegendKiller (May 2, 2006)

i think there are lot of other thing mentioned there,like 100 rental,and some mcu usage and stuff....
it will be anyhow more than 1000rs per month...i think dsl nu plan plan from mtnl is still the best available..


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

actually seeing..... yes airtel is the best....
i'm gonna shift to their 999 unlimited plan soon.
m_p


----------



## soodsahil1 (May 2, 2006)

can someone explain what's "MCU Charges/Pulse"?


----------



## MysticHalo (May 2, 2006)

I would still go for Airtel @ 999 + tax (256kbps unlimited).....better pings and higher download rates.
Anyways, a good step for BSNL...hmm..nice to see a public sector company take up the challenge


----------



## hcp006sl (May 3, 2006)

soodsahil1 said:
			
		

> can someone explain what's "MCU Charges/Pulse"?


MCU = Meter Call Unit.
But, what's the unit here?


----------



## runeet (May 4, 2006)

Is there any specific time period for this unlimited downloads thing like, hathway has a plan called nightbird 8-8, which means that u can access ur net only from 8 at night to 8 in the morning with unlimited downloads and not uring the day
is the above thing like that or something


----------



## Brave_Hunt (May 4, 2006)

*MCU* charges here means "meter call unit here". It means you have to pay Rs. 1.00 per unit as local call you make from your phone. Which is already Rs. 1.00 atm. The other good thing about this plan is Voice Rental is *Zero* It means you don't have to give monthly rental for your basic phone which is currently Rs. 180 per month. Rest are same as *Home 500* plan. Those who are using Home 500 plan already and satisfied with Bsnl's service this unlimited plan is good for them. And yeah upload will still remain 60kbps but question is will we get the same quality and download speed with their unlimited plan? 'Cause users are using limited yet so the quality is good so far but dunno It will remain the same with unlimited plan when users will start using heavily.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 4, 2006)

I guess the unit they are refereing to here is the call pulse.
It is charge we will hav 2 pay for each call we make.


----------



## hcp006sl (May 4, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> I guess the unit they are refereing to here is the call pulse.
> It is charge we will hav 2 pay for each call we make.




Obviously. I've already mentioned "*MCU = Meter Call Unit*".
But, what's the unit? 1 min./ 2 min. / 5 min. / 10 min. or 1 hr.?


----------



## PinKLip (May 5, 2006)

I got a new landphone connection with Dataone Home 250 plan,
If i switch to this Unlimited plan, should I have to pay the rental for the landphone or not (That means Rs180/pm)???
Thanks


----------



## jack// ani (May 5, 2006)

Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> *MCU* charges here means "meter call unit here". It means you have to pay Rs. 1.00 per unit as local call you make from your phone. Which is already Rs. 1.00 atm. The other good thing about this plan is Voice Rental is *Zero* It means you don't have to give monthly rental for your basic phone which is currently Rs. 180 per month. Rest are same as *Home 500* plan. Those who are using Home 500 plan already and satisfied with Bsnl's service this unlimited plan is good for them. And yeah upload will still remain 60kbps but question is will we get the same quality and download speed with their unlimited plan? 'Cause users are using limited yet so the quality is good so far but dunno It will remain the same with unlimited plan when users will start using heavily.



hi Brave_Hunt,

what is source of your assertion?? will i really don't have to pay the monthly rental of Rs.180!!!! are you really sure about it!! that means your UL tariff will only Rs.900-180 = Rs.720.....it that really ture or i'm bsnl is showing us another day dream!!!!!

btw, have any of you guys applied for UL plan, becoz bsnl guys are still unware of this new plan....maybe they will take month or two to learn it........  

thax


----------



## shoegoe (May 5, 2006)

Ammm..its good to here bsnl finally goes unlimited... But i suggest that those who are within airtel services range, to choose airtel as

1)Airtel has the same 900 Untlimited plan (no difference) +54 as service tax 954

2)Their upload speed is good (Better for torrent seeding)

3) When u pay an Extra 49/month U get Double bandwidth in both upload and download. (ie) in 256 unlimited plan , u get 512 from 10.30pm to 8 am( Pretty Good)

Actially, the salesman said that we dont have to pay 49/month for the first three months. 

4)Added to the broadband u get a phoneline with zero rentals

There will be 50% off in the Telephone bill in the first month,25 in second and  around 10% in third

So.. Totally u pay-900+54+99=1003, u enjoy 256 unlimited from 8am to 10.30pm and 512 unlimited from 10.30 pm to 8 am+ Phone line for other uses

Since u will be seedin the night time, 512 unlimited will provide a good Speed for Uploading

Moreover u can switch plans as u like..
Suppose u need to download a lot this month, u can switch to 256 unlimted, the next month to 128 unllimited at 600 if u have only a little to download ..and so on..so that u can save as much u can in unlimited

Maximum data downloadable is

256/8*60*870/1024/1024=1.593gb ie around 112.5/hour @ 8am to 10.30pm
512/8*60*570/1024/1024=2.087gb

Total/day = 3.68/Day
Total/month =110.4 GB/month... ( I Guess u can download pretty much anythin in a month itself)



But for those out of reach of Airtel services, BSNL's 900 PLan seems the best choice


----------



## hcp006sl (May 5, 2006)

PinKLip said:
			
		

> I got a new landphone connection with Dataone Home 250 plan,
> If i switch to this Unlimited plan, should I have to pay the rental for the landphone or not (That means Rs180/pm)???
> Thanks



Can't say at this moment. *Only BSNL can answer your question*. Call 1600 424 1600.
BSNL has included the unlimited plan in their form, but don't have included in their tariff table.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (May 5, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> hi Brave_Hunt,
> 
> what is source of your assertion?? will i really don't have to pay the monthly rental of Rs.180!!!! are you really sure about it!! that means your UL tariff will only Rs.900-180 = Rs.720.....it that really ture or i'm bsnl is showing us another day dream!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
No, *jack// ani *you got it kinda wrong what I meant to say was Rs. 180 is ICLUDED in *Home UL 900* plan It means you won't have to pay Rs. 900 + 180 = *Rs. 1,080* you'll only have to pay Rs. 900 + 12.24%(service tax) which will be around *Rs. 1,010.16* per month If you rent the modem It'd be Rs. 1,000 + 12.24%(service tax) which will be around *Rs. 1,122.4* per month for anuual(Incase you own the medem) you have to pay Rs. 9000 + 12.24% service tax = *Rs.10,101.6* and If you rent the modem It'd be 10,200 + 12.24%(service tax) = *Rs. 11,448.48* (calculating as the modem type is one and monthly rent is Rs. 100). Sice the plan is still not APPLICABLE yet and they haven't UPDATED their website that's why I can't say they'll provide a FREE modem for this plan or not. If it happenes you won't have to rent it. If you make any voice call (local) from the phone which is under *Home UL 900* plan the cost of call would be *Rs. 1.00* per unit. Brief description people will see when Bsnl updates their traffic page.


----------



## jack// ani (May 8, 2006)

hey guys....finally bsnl ppl updated their tariff webpage, Home UL900 included now, rest remains the same.......

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2006)

so does this means any changes will be made to my home 500 plan by BSNL walle?I mean will they automatically upgrade to 900Rs plan without my consent!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 17, 2006)

Hey, I like this plan! I think I would sign up,  because 1 GB is toooo low for anyone. The upload speed is still very low, esp. for torrents, but thats ok, i guess. tweaking can help.

PS: To anyone who understands what I'm talking about:
BSNL does NOT detect if the modem's config is changed.....


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 17, 2006)

I'm sick of airtel gprs  ... guarantee failure when ur in need ... i'm going to apply for the home unlimited plan tomorrow .... 900 bucks .... hmm ..


----------



## maina231 (May 17, 2006)

DUDES THRS NOTHING TO CREEB ABOUT because of this plan atleast we gono get unlimted access. My friend already got that one and he download many games. An average 3 GB game takes 3 to 4 hrs. Thats fair considering the 256kbps speed limit, but i have done a test the download speed exeeds 312kbps plus uploads for around 80kbps.


----------



## tarey_g (May 17, 2006)

maina231 said:
			
		

> . *An average 3 GB game takes 3 to 4 hrs*. Thats fair considering the 256kbps speed limit, but i have done a test the download speed exeeds 312kbps plus uploads for around 80kbps.



liar liar , 3 gb in 4 hrs is not possible even if u r getting 312kbps, stop making such posts that confuse others .


----------



## runeet (May 17, 2006)

UI know I am not any anti bsnl guy but i would suggest that u should not go for any bsnl plans coz they hav massive billing problems, even though they say that the downloads are free they may actually charge u for it.


----------



## tarey_g (May 17, 2006)

runeet said:
			
		

> UI know I am not any anti bsnl guy but i would suggest that u should not go for any bsnl plans coz they hav massive billing problems, even though they say that the downloads are free they may actually charge u for it.



this is the limit, what are u talking abt , why will they harge extra when the offer is for unlimited downloads . i had no billing problems redarding dataone a single time . the offer is good , go for it .


----------



## Vyasram (May 18, 2006)

maina231 said:
			
		

> DUDES THRS NOTHING TO CREEB ABOUT because of this plan atleast we gono get unlimted access. My friend already got that one and he download many games. An average 3 GB game takes 3 to 4 hrs. Thats fair considering the 256kbps speed limit, but i have done a test the download speed exeeds 312kbps plus uploads for around 80kbps.



256 kbps means 32(30) KBps 3 GB = 3,000,000 KB

Time= 3000000/30=100000 secs or  28 hrs. Ur  calc will be possible only if i get 256 KBps not 256 kbps


----------



## rajas700 (May 19, 2006)

I am a new customer to apply the dataone unlimited home plus scheme when i try to fill the form(online it i check the new connection option)But it ask to enter the value when i click register button.help with these


----------



## nishant_nms (May 21, 2006)

Hey watch out my review on the plan.

*telecomupdate.blogspot.com/2006/05/at-last-no-datacaps.html


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 21, 2006)

yaa it is true...airtel has got a edge over bsnl.....they are giving good customer feedback....with attractive packege.
i have airtel broadband with a dot phone...and i m paying 440(including all taxes)...with unlimited downloading.
It is cool.


----------



## crazy_dexter (May 21, 2006)

BSNL Unlimited Internet Offer: Unlimited Charges for limited usage


----------



## tarey_g (May 21, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> yaa it is true...airtel has got a edge over bsnl.....they are giving good customer feedback....with attractive packege.
> i have airtel broadband with a dot phone...and i m paying 440(including all taxes)...with unlimited downloading.
> It is cool.



wow it wud have been cool , only if such plan existed . 

wtf is going in this thread !!!!!.


----------



## techtronic (May 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the info about the BSNL broadband .


----------



## comrade (May 22, 2006)

just got shifted from home 500 to UL 900 Plan......
great....i didnt want my system to be switched off.....


----------



## PinKLip (May 23, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> just got shifted from home 500 to UL 900 Plan......
> great....i didnt want my system to be switched off.....


Shifted to UL900 plan??
Ok means-------rental+900+Service tax(12%)+MUC@1rs ==1K plus(total bill)
Ok


----------



## spacescreamer (May 23, 2006)

Do not dwnload anything till the next month in the non free hours..

as the BSNL guys hv said that they wil be changing it only from nxt month on.. u may be seeing ur plan changed.. bt this BSNL management is harvard trained..

DO NOT DWNLOAD IN THE NON FREE HOURS TILL JUNE ...


----------



## mAYHEM (May 26, 2006)

I want to go for unlimited plan.So is it really unlimited like airtel mobile office.I mean r there any hidden costs.And MCU means that 1 rs/min will be charged if a voice call is made,m i right.Secodly i m having only usb port so which usb modem should i buy.


----------



## tarey_g (May 26, 2006)

spacescreamer said:
			
		

> Do not dwnload anything till the next month in the non free hours..
> 
> as the BSNL guys hv said that they wil be changing it only from nxt month on.. u may be seeing ur plan changed.. bt this BSNL management is harvard trained..
> 
> DO NOT DWNLOAD IN THE NON FREE HOURS TILL JUNE ...



Stop talking bs man , 



> Shifted to UL900 plan??
> Ok means-------rental+900+Service tax(12%)+MUC@1rs ==1K plus(total bill)
> Ok



no rental in 900 UL plus plan


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

What is the method of changing to the UL plan?


----------



## goobimama (May 29, 2006)

^ just give in an application at the bsnl office.... it's very quick.


----------



## Actomik (May 29, 2006)

well i
ll stick to my airtel 999 unlimited plan , it's way better than DataOne .


----------



## me_chirag (Jun 7, 2006)

HI Everyone......

Can anyone tell me that Like earlier when we use Sancharnet (BSNL dial-up) , it has the facility to log two people simultaniously from the one A/C itself.
Same is in Dataone Broadband..... but i wana confirm whether that work in more than two people (have Anyone Tried tht ?) i tried with 1 Dataone A/C
using two people at the same time. But dont know abt more than 2..... ?
So if anybody has an idea then plz do tell me ........

And one thing more if tht works then is anyone interested in Pooling 2-3 people for taking plan 900 UL and sharing it and sharing its charges too....

Waiting for reply..........


----------



## Najesh (Jun 7, 2006)

me_chirag said:
			
		

> HI Everyone......
> 
> Can anyone tell me that Like earlier when we use Sancharnet (BSNL dial-up) , it has the facility to log two people simultaniously from the one A/C itself.
> Same is in Dataone Broadband..... but i wana confirm whether that work in more than two people (have Anyone Tried tht ?) i tried with 1 Dataone A/C
> ...




Bad luck,2 people can definitely use d same account ,but not simultaneously.


----------

